# Bonucci:"Milan scelta sbagliata".



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"



Hai ragione. Non sei degno


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"



Massimo disprezzo


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"



Ma come si permette? Boh!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"



Ma questo vergogna non ne ha?
Pare abbia detto anche: "Devo recuperare il tempo lontano da qui, che mi ha arricchito a livello umano, ma mi ha impoverito dal lato delle vittorie".


----------



## malos (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"



Ecco d'ora in poi non nominarci nemmeno siamo troppo in alto per te, stai bene dove stai con i tuoi simili.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"



Bonucci cuor di leone. Ha detto di essere tornato alla Juve perchè lui è uno che ama vincere. Che stile, complimenti, un coraggio di mettersi in gioco incredibile. Si sarà reso conto che da solo non sposta nemmeno gli sgabelli.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"


Dovrebbe solo ringraziare perchè lo abbiamo raccattato per strada e fatto diventare immeritatamente un principe. Neanche un grazie, vergogna. Stia tra i suoi simili.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma questo vergogna non ne ha?
> Pare abbia detto anche: "Devo recuperare il tempo lontano da qui, che mi ha arricchito a livello umano, ma mi ha impoverito dal lato delle vittorie".



Si l'ha detto, incommentabile


----------



## bmb (10 Agosto 2018)

Che classe.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"



Fortunatamente hai scelto giusto a tornare dalla mamma, figurati se uno come te poteva essere capitano in un Milan dove c'è Maldini ...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma questo vergogna non ne ha?
> Pare abbia detto anche: "Devo recuperare il tempo lontano da qui, che mi ha arricchito a livello umano, ma mi ha impoverito dal lato delle vittorie".


----------



## cris (10 Agosto 2018)

ma che dichiarazioni sono?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Che maiale


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta"



Spero che la fascia, prima di essere stata consegnata ad Alessio, sia stata disinfettata per bene.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Agosto 2018)

Uomo di m.


----------



## Serginho (10 Agosto 2018)

Questo era quello "da seguire per capire se il progetto fosse serio" lol


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Agosto 2018)

Comunque quanto fumo negli occhi ha gettato la scorsa dirigenza.. Assurdo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ma chi se ne frega di cosa dice sto ritardato..

Nello scambio noi ci abbiamo guadagnato, credo bonucci con la sua faccia da schiaffi non manchi a nessuno qui..

PS: anche lui ha parlato bene di Rino, e non era tenuto a farlo...ragazzi, io nel mister voglio crederci!


----------



## Hellscream (10 Agosto 2018)

Ricordiamo che a questo qui, hanno dato la fascia di capitano fino all'ultima partita il giorno prima di essere venduto. Invece di prenderlo a calci in culo fino a Milano, anzi fino a Torino.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2018)

Tanto a Milano ci tornerai per altri motivi, maiale


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ha detto che la cosa positiva dell'anno al Milan è stata conoscere Gattuso e che il resto si è visto...


----------



## LukeLike (10 Agosto 2018)

Cosa non si fa eh per entrare di nuove nelle grazie dei tifosi gobbi?


----------



## kYMERA (10 Agosto 2018)

Sinceramente io lo ringrazio: se non fosse venuto al Milan ora non avremmo potuto rimandarglielo e prenderci uno dei migliori giovani italiani nel ruolo e il Pipita Higuain


----------



## mark (10 Agosto 2018)

Che poveretto, mi fa pena.. non merita neanche considerazione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Era troppo difficile fare un ringraziamento ai tifosi milanisti che lo hanno supportato tantissimo tutto l'anno. Uomo piccolo piccolo.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



L'errore è stato nostro, pensando che fosse un giocatore determinante. Grandi lacune tecniche e caratteriali, altro che uomo spogliatoio. Ha bisogno ancora di uno psicologo per convincersi di non essere una pippa. Poi che la scelta fosse sbagliata, non gli si può dar torto. 

Comunque ritornare alla Juve sarà la vera sciagura sulla sua carriera. Ad ogni errore, perderà la poca fiducia che forzatamente ripone in sé stesso.


----------



## milan1899 (10 Agosto 2018)

Si dice infame....


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Che schifo di uomo


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Montato. Francamente se quest'anno la Juve dovesse fallire per qualche meravigliosa congiunzione astrale, ne sarei felice soprattutto per lui. Passerà da essere quello che sposta gli equilibri a quello che porta sfiga.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Mi dicono che Leonardo Bonucci abbia fatto togliere tutti gli specchi di casa per non correre il rischio di specchiarsi in cotanta vergogna. 

Omuncolo, starà bene in quel catino da bagno di stadio fra i suoi simili.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Agosto 2018)

Non succede ma se succede .... Che gli alziamo la coppa campioni prima di sti strisciati. Vado a Torino e la dedico , la vittoria, a Leonardo Bonucci


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Agosto 2018)

Maiale, non sei altro che un soldatino, non vali nulla


----------



## __king george__ (10 Agosto 2018)

pur di andarsene si è anche ridotto lo stipendio (non di poco se non sbaglio)..questo la dice lunga su quanto avesse voglia di andarsene a gambe levate...simpatico non è di certo ma probabilmente è rimasto vittima delle balle del "progetto cinese"...

comunque capitolo chiuso...l'importante è che tra un anno non escano frasi tipo "scelta sbagliata" anche da HIguain...


----------



## wargod (10 Agosto 2018)

Ho sentito alcuni tratti della conferenza stampa di quell'infame di Bonucci.

Veramente la faccia come il culo, e lo invidio perché io non ci riuscirei mai


----------



## davidelynch (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Grazie per averci fatto prendere Mattia e Gonzalo, alla fine qualcosa l'hai spostato.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Vabbè, i tifosi bianconeri lo odiano, la perdita di Caldara è un'ulteriore beffa per loro, comprensibile che cerchi di ricucire i rapporti


----------



## Mirk (10 Agosto 2018)

Per lui il Milan è stata una scappatella perchè aveva litigato con la moglie Juve, ora è tornato dalla moglie a far pace e a prendere anche meno, dovete capirlo, non condannatelo perchè sicuramente a qualcuno di voi sarà successa la stessa cosaAlcuni amici lo perdonano per aver tradito la moglie altri no, il mondo è pieno di tradimenti e di non rispetto per le persone


----------



## Nils (10 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Pare abbia detto anche: "Devo recuperare il tempo lontano da qui, che mi ha arricchito a livello umano, ma mi ha impoverito dal lato delle vittorie".



Frase del tutto condivisibile, ha uno scudetto e una coppa Italia in meno e umanamente sicuramente si è arricchito rispetto a stare nello spogliatoio della rube.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2018)

è stata una scelta sbagliata anche per noi.. auguri per la champions..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pur di andarsene si è anche ridotto lo stipendio (non di poco se non sbaglio)..questo la dice lunga su quanto avesse voglia di andarsene a gambe levate...simpatico non è di certo ma probabilmente è rimasto vittima delle balle del "progetto cinese"...
> 
> comunque capitolo chiuso...l'importante è che tra un anno non escano frasi tipo "scelta sbagliata" anche da HIguain...


Se non metti qualche campione accanto a Higuain è probabile che tra un anno voglia andarsene anche lui. Mai come ora bisogna prendere gente forte.


----------



## zlatan (10 Agosto 2018)

Mi fai schifo omuncolo....


----------



## nabucco (10 Agosto 2018)

Ma perchè del “sei Grande” di Kalinic nelle foto su Instagram postate da Bonucci sulla conferenza ne vogliamo parlare? Che gente...


----------



## malos (10 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> Ma perchè del “sei Grande” di Kalinic nelle foto su Instagram postate da Bonucci sulla conferenza ne vogliamo parlare? Che gente...



Gentaglia. Come hanno detto giustamente in conferenza Leo e Paolo prima si sceglieranno gli uomini poi i calciatori. Questi qui erano omuncoli.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Che tipo di persona fosse si è sempre saputo. Il suo contributo al Milan è stato impalpabile. Deve solo vergognarsi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Come vorrei alzare la supercoppa in faccia a questo pagliaccio.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Agosto 2018)

E' stata una scelta sbagliata anche per noi


----------



## sacchino (10 Agosto 2018)

Dichiarazione in linea col personaggio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Massimo disprezzo per lui, dai tempi della Juve. Difensore mediocre, eppure lo si spaccia per fenomeno. Non saprebbe manco marcare mio nonno. Detto questo: Cercate di capire il suo ragionamento (da non uomo e essere viscido) pur di ri accaparrarsi i tifosi gobbi, spala m. sul Milan. Ovviamente non poteva elogiarci, ed essendo un senza palla, ha usato la via più facile. Che schifo che fai Leo.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Sputare sul piatto dove hai mangiato anche solo per un anno e con la fascia al braccio. Indegno.


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Che siano maledetti i cinesi ed il duo "Mimì e Cocò", che hanno dato la nostra gloriosa fascia da Capitano - indossata, ricordiamolo, da Cesare Maldini, Paolo Maldini, Franco Baresi e Gianni Rivera - ad un gobbo che l'ha macchiata in maniera indiscriminata. Che non giochi più con noi me ne può fregare meno di zero, ma della fascia... li prenderei a badilate nelle palle.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Mica c'è da stupirsi, si era già capito che è un mezzo uomo.
Per fortuna che grazie a lui se ne è andato prima quel cesso di The Scempio e poi è arrivato El Pipita.
La cosa che mi disgusta di più è che questo sub-umano abbia indossato la nostra gloriosa maglia e persino la fascia di Capitano


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



sto buffone ne avrà di deretani da leccare per recuperare il rapporto con i tifosi. 
me le aspettavo queste parole. 

"sciacquati la bocca" quando parli di milan, pagliaccio.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Agosto 2018)

Che imbarazzo


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2018)

Indifferenza per quanto mi riguarda, ha fatto una figura da pirla in diretta mondiale, questo basta.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



Dare la fascia da capitano a questo qui (con tanto di questioni nello spogliatoio che ci sono costate anche dei punti) è stato il fiore all'occhiello della gestione Mirafax.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (11 Agosto 2018)

Senza un minimo di dignità, fosse stato quello che provava a tenere in piedi la baracca anche nei momenti piu difficili l'avrei pure capito, ma la stagione scorsa quando girava male lui era il peggiore in campo.

Incredibile.


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Che siano maledetti i cinesi ed il duo "Mimì e Cocò", che hanno dato la nostra gloriosa fascia da Capitano - indossata, ricordiamolo, da Cesare Maldini, Paolo Maldini, Franco Baresi e Gianni Rivera - ad un gobbo che l'ha macchiata in maniera indiscriminata. Che non giochi più con noi me ne può fregare meno di zero, ma della fascia... li prenderei a badilate nelle palle.



Già solo per questo andavano criticati fin da subito. C'è poco da dire, dodici mesi fa avevano ragione gli scettici.


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Agosto 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> Senza un minimo di dignità, fosse stato quello che provava a tenere in piedi la baracca anche nei momenti piu difficili l'avrei pure capito, ma la stagione scorsa quando girava male lui era il peggiore in campo.
> 
> Incredibile.



Si ma che dire di Mirabelli e Montella che gli hanno dato la fascia, umiliando per sempre il Milan e la sua storia?


----------



## Igniorante (11 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Si ma che dire di Mirabelli e Montella che gli hanno dato la fascia, umiliando per sempre il Milan e la sua storia?



Per sempre è un parolone...Bonucci è stato il NULLA per il Milan...rimasto una sola stagione, giocando da schifo, tra 4 o 5 anni neanche ci ricorderemo che ha giocato per noi e diventerà definitivamente la meteora che già adesso è.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Agosto 2018)

E io che fino l'altro giorno lo difendevo pure, perchè il calcio di oggi è fatto così e in questa operazione ci abbiamo guadagnato tutti.
Però l'intervista mi ha fatto cambiare totalmente opinione. L'abbioamo coccolato, la fascia di capitano ecc..... che schifo, un piccolissimo uomo. Spero che litigherà tutti i giorni e non vincerà più nulla.


----------



## Maximo (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci in conferenza ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del difensore:"La decisione di andare al Milan? Decisione presa in un momento di rabbia, non è stata quella giusta. Ringrazio la società Juventus, il Milan, l’allenatore e il mio agente che mi hanno permesso di essere qui oggi. Ho tanti obiettivi da centrare qui.



E' stata una scelta sbagliata si, ma del Milan.
E pensare che qui sul forum qualcuno lo considerava più forte di Baresi. Questo a Baresi non può neanche allaciargli le scarpe.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Agosto 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> E' stata una scelta sbagliata si, ma del Milan.
> E pensare che qui sul forum qualcuno lo considerava più forte di Baresi. Questo a Baresi non può neanche allaciargli le scarpe.



non voglio credere che qualcuno abbia solo immaginato che Bonucci potesse essere più forte di FRANCO BARESI, uno dei migliori difensore di tutta la storia del calcio..non posso crederlo, colui che lo ha fatto deve essere definitivamente bannato...


----------



## Tobi (11 Agosto 2018)

hai fatto schifo da far paura e parli pure? giocatore sopravvalutato che fuori dal contesto juventus ha dimostrato tutti i suoi limiti. Grazie per averci portato caldara


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Agosto 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> E' stata una scelta sbagliata si, ma del Milan.
> E pensare che qui sul forum qualcuno lo considerava più forte di Baresi. Questo a Baresi non può neanche allaciargli le scarpe.



Era per caso Sconcerti sotto mentite spoglie??Questo qualcuno evidentemente non ha mai visto giocare Baresi,altrimenti non direbbe queste stupidaggini.


----------



## malos (11 Agosto 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> E' stata una scelta sbagliata si, ma del Milan.
> *E pensare che qui sul forum qualcuno lo considerava più forte di Baresi. *Questo a Baresi non può neanche allaciargli le scarpe.



Ma dove? Ma non è assolutamente vero, io non l'ho letto sennò me ne ricorderei...


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Era per caso Sconcerti sotto mentite spoglie??Questo qualcuno evidentemente non ha mai visto giocare Baresi,altrimenti non direbbe queste stupidaggini.



Per fortuna chi l'ha visto giocare non ha mai avuto dubbi, un capitano, solo un capitano! Quello vero! Quello con la maglia n. 6 e che per averla non ha dovuto rubare numeri a kessie e perin


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna chi l'ha visto giocare non ha mai avuto dubbi, un capitano, solo un capitano! Quello vero! Quello con la maglia n. 6 e che per averla non ha dovuto rubare numeri a kessie e perin



Assolutamente. Se Franco giocasse oggi sarebbe come giocare con un difensore e un centrocampista in piu'.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna chi l'ha visto giocare non ha mai avuto dubbi, *un capitano, solo un capitano*! Quello vero! Quello con la maglia n. 6 e che per averla non ha dovuto rubare numeri a kessie e perin


Il mio Capitano...senza nulla togliere a Maldini
Questioni anagrafiche probabilmente....ma anche l'averlo visto nascere calcisticamente nel Milan...il Milan della stella...quello della Serie B....una viaggio all'inferno e poi il ritorno in paradiso...
E Lui sempre li...sempre a difendere il Milan e per il Milan...

Come giocatore c'è poco da dire....è stato uno dei migliori difensori della storia del calcio....il paragone con Bonucci è improponibile... perchè il gobbo non ha quel minimo di dignità necessario per essere almeno preso in considerazione...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Agosto 2018)

Incommentabile. A San Siro dobbiamo fischiarlo in 80.000!


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Agosto 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Il mio Capitano...senza nulla togliere a Maldini
> Questioni anagrafiche probabilmente....ma anche l'averlo visto nascere calcisticamente nel Milan...il Milan della stella...quello della Serie B....una viaggio all'inferno e poi il ritorno in paradiso...
> E Lui sempre li...sempre a difendere il Milan e per il Milan...
> 
> Come giocatore c'è poco da dire....è stato uno dei migliori difensori della storia del calcio....il paragone con Bonucci è improponibile... perchè il gobbo non ha quel minimo di dignità necessario per essere almeno preso in considerazione...



Mi permetto di aggiungere che oltre alla dignita' a Bonucci rispetto a Franco mancano anche doti tecniche e di leadership(quella vera,non quella che oggi viene esibita con spocchia su Twitter)che non permettono nemmeno un confronto plausibile.


----------



## Rambo cica (11 Agosto 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Incommentabile. A San Siro dobbiamo fischiarlo in 80.000!



Tanto non giocherà a san siro 
Sicuramente farà di tutto per farsi dare una giornata di squalifica o avrà un piccolo risentimento che gli impedirà di esssere presente
Non potremo cosi ammirare il ruggito del coniglio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Agosto 2018)

Tranquillo "campione", a Torino potrai ricominciare a falciare impunito gli avversari, non vedrai mai più quello strano foglietto giallo che l'arbitro quest'anno ti ha talvolta sventolato in faccia, nel dubbio alla tua squadra verrà fischiato sempre tutto a favore, le azioni offensive avversarie verranno perennemente interrotte da (impuniti) falletti a centrocampo dei tuoi compagni di squadra...

A fine stagione potrai quindi gloriarti di far parte della migliore difesa del campionato e torneranno a chiamarti fenomeno, ma per me rimarrai sempre un buffone...


----------

